# Brand New Eheim 2215 LEAKING!! HELP!



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

I just bought a brand new Eheim 2215 and it appears to be leaking from the top lid (i.e. the cansiter appears to be overflowing). Can someone help me identify whether this is a manufactures defect or if I have just installed it wrong? I installed an Eheim 2217 on one of my other tanks two years ago with no problems and it's still running so not sure what I am doing wrong here.

The Eheim classic filters stays tightly shut from its air tight seal. I have the filter set up currently with the intake and outtake at the appropriate spots and all the tubing cut up the way i want it.

The intake and outtake pips are filled with water and are closed by the double-connecting valves such that when i connect it back to the canister filter and open the valves, the priming process is automatic. 

When I re-connect the double-connector valves and open both the intake and outake dc valves, water flows into the canister filter but what appears to be happening is that the water is also pushing the lid slightly up and out which is causing an overflow. Is this a defective product, is the o-bring broken or am I just not doing it right? I am so confused.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Could be the 'o' ring (the gasket) shifted out of position?


Al.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would also check the plastic container itself for any cracks.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

the o-ring should hold it firmly, and the clips should prevent it from lifting under pressure - if the fixture is lifting significantly I'd look at the clips - are they over-bent? (use a stock image for comparison) that might allow it to raise too much - also check the o-ring carefully for any nicks, cracking, flat spots, etc even the smallest little scrape could be your culprit.

fwiw, if its brand new - take it back to the LFS, and get them to swap it if you cant diagnose the issue.


----------

